
RoughJS lets you draw in a sketchy, hand-drawn-like style - ristem
https://www.tutorialdocs.com/tutorial/roughjs/get-started.html
======
throwaway2016a
Site appears to be a tutorial site (I can't tell for sure because it is down)
that I couldn't find a link to from the project website.

The project website is here: [https://roughjs.com/](https://roughjs.com/)

I could be wrong but his smells of a tutorial website trying to gain traffic
using a cool JS library.

~~~
shihn
The "tutorial" seems to be just copy/paste from the project's github wiki

